# Free Tegu in Westminster, BC



## ashesc212 (Mar 31, 2009)

I saw this ad up on beardeddragon.org:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.beardeddragon.org/bjive/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=102658" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.beardeddragon.org/bjive/view ... 1&t=102658</a><!-- m -->


----------



## akward_silence91 (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope someone here jumps on that. that is an arg b&w for sure.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 31, 2009)

I would take that lol


----------



## firebreather (Apr 1, 2009)

Too far for me :/


----------

